# Centurion 5 modding



## Squirrely (Apr 28, 2008)

Has anyone done any mods to a Centurion 5 case? (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077)
I was thinking on putting a 120mm, if I am able to, in the front. That would help cool my harddrive better and just get air flowing around there. The 80mm can get noisy when the air flow is cranked up.

Here is my case currently:







I cut a hole in the top to hide the cables behind the mobo tray. Not sure if I should do anything else except that 120mm fan. (Well I need to put rubber around that hole)

Any ideas?


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 28, 2008)

one mod I did was cut out the perforated fan sections to make the fans free breathing


----------



## EnglishLion (Apr 28, 2008)

If you need to add additional 120mm case fans to the front and you have 3 x 5.25" bays free then you can use a Scythe Kama Bay intake fan.






I fitted one to my centurion 532 which looks pretty similar to your case.  I also swapped the fan in it for a Hiper blue LED fan with chrome blades.






Apart from that I've not found any need to mod my centurion and it's proved a great case.


----------



## Squirrely (Apr 29, 2008)

hmm, may stick one up there. Problem is, that is where all my cables are stuck, lol. May have to figure out a better place to put them.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 29, 2008)

Squirrely said:


> hmm, may stick one up there. Problem is, that is where all my cables are stuck, lol. May have to figure out a better place to put them.



Maybe put your cables at the back of the mobo.  Takes some time though pending on how many cables your hiding.


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 29, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Maybe put your cables at the back of the mobo.  Takes some time though pending on how many cables your hiding.



You have a cat or dog then don't put it back of the mobo. I once had my cat pull on the cables and crack the motherboard and one of the HD 3870's pop out. She was too scared to move and peed on my memory sticks and step on my cpu with dirt. Cats are quite curious when it comes to electrical things too.    *** HER.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 29, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> You have a cat or dog then don't put it back of the mobo. I once had my cat pull on the cables and crack the motherboard and one of the HD 3870's pop out. She was too scared to move and peed on my memory sticks and step on my cpu with dirt. Cats are quite curious when it comes to electrical things too.    *** HER.



Well would'nt the side panel be hiding the cables lol ?..


----------



## commandercup (Apr 29, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Well would'nt the side panel be hiding the cables lol ?..



its a cat dude, they are all ninjas... a side panel is no match


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 29, 2008)

First mod  i did to mine is dying the white plastic drive locks black(RIT)


----------



## Squirrely (Apr 29, 2008)

I kinda like the drive locks white. Little of difference.

With the Fanmate controllers, need to figure out a place to hide those. Might drill a few more holes, for I can hide the rest of my cables behind my side panel, where my other ones are.


----------



## Squirrely (May 2, 2008)

Well, did a few simple things to the case. I did break out the Dremel though. 

I cut a hole in the side of my 3.5 drive mounting slots to allow the fanmate controller cables to fit through:






So then, without having to stick the fanmate cables under my CD drive, I hid them with the rest of the cables behind the mobo mounting plate: (Looks like hell over here. ) I also routed my optical drive's power cable (SATA) through a small gap at the top of my case. With no need for the second rail of molex connectors, I hid them along with the rest of the cables. 






So now my case has nothing obstructing it under my optical drive, so there's great airflow now. 






Not sure what to do now. Trying to add a 120mm in the front might be a bit hard, as the fan (80mm) is mounted inside the hdd racks. I would have to cut a hole on either side of the racks to make it fit, and that might make the case a bit unstable. Need to get some rubber tubing to shield the wires and the sharp-ish edges at the top hole though.


----------

